# Recipes from the food pics thread.



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

Since we all often want recipes from various pics posted in the Everyday Food thread, I thought I'd start one.

This recipe is for Chili Stacks (pictures here) and it's a hella pot full because I either freeze half the sauce for next time or make two and share one with friends. I also usually make the sauce a day or two ahead of time because it's easier to put together when the sauce isn't bubbling hot. This will make two 4 or 5 quart casseroles. 

Sauce:

Oil for pan. I use my 10 qt soup pot.
2 onions, chopped
Minced garlic (you know how much you like, I like lots.)
1 lb spicy ground pork (or use plain and adjust seasonings a little)
2 lbs lean ground beef
3 15 oz cans good diced tomatoes
2 15 oz cans tomato sauce
1 6 oz can tomato paste
Chili powder, 3 Tbsp or more
Cumun, 1 ½ Tbsp or more
Red pepper flakes to taste
Oregano, 1 Tbsp
Basil 1 Tbsp
Salt to taste

Grated medium to sharp cheddar, Tillamook is a good choice if you have it.
1 c grated Mozzaralla
Tortillas, flour ones work best as corn ones don't really get soft enough.

Heat the oil in your big soup pot on medium, throw in onions and saute a bit, then add garlic and saute until onions start to color a bit. Crumble in your sausage and let it brown off a little before adding hamburger. (I use my Mom's old squiggly potato masher to make sure it's all broken up and well combined. It's a lot easier than a spoon with that much meat in a deep pot). When all the meat has lost it's pink, dump in all the tomato products plus a couple 15 oz cans of water. Stir it all up, lower the heat a little and let it simmer for an hour or so, stirring occasionally. Now start seasoning. I was a little vague because I'm a dumper, not a measurer. Start with what was listed and after it's simmered for about an hour more, taste and add what ever you think it needs more of. Cumin can be bitter if you overdo, so add in tsp increments after the first Tbsp. The hubby likes it spicy but if you don't leave out the pepper flakes.

I let the sauce cool overnight for ease of layering so the next day I set up my assembly line. Two large casseroles, several cups of pre-grated cheddar in the bag, a stack of tortillas that I've trimmed to fit the straight sided casseroles I have (save the trimmings). Put a little sauce in the bottom of each dish. Lay on a tortilla, filling large open spaces with more torn up tortilla if necessary. Add a thin layer of sauce and sprinkle with shredded cheddar. Add another tortilla layer and press a little to get the air out. Sauce, cheese, tortilla, press. repeat ending with sauce until the dishes are nearly full. Then I use the trimmed tortilla scraps (or make scraps) to scatter on top and add a last layer of cheddar and the mozzarella because it looks so pretty. At this point you can bake at 350° until hot, bubbly and golden on top or cover and refrigerate (or even freeze). You cook at the same temp from the fridge but I would let it thaw first if it's frozen.

When you bake it the stack should stand for about 15 minutes after it comes out of the oven or it won't cut worth a dang.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Friday, maybe we should post a link to our post with the picture of the meal so if someone happens upon this thread they can find it in the other?


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

Great idea AM. Can you go back and do that since my edit time is up (and I don't know how :blush. And please add that the Stack should stand for about 15 minutes after it comes out of the oven or it won't cut worth a dang.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 19, 2007)

Started making this tonight. It's cooling on the stove now!

I took step-by-step pics for that thread. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2007)

ok, I just put it in the oven. Should I cover it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm one of those who will cover with foil for the most of baking, and then uncover and broil to get the cheese right.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm one of those who will cover with foil for the most of baking, and then uncover and broil to get the cheese right.



I agree..so the sauce doesn't have a burned taste to it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2007)

hmmm...too late. lol.

It is still baking...it's been 35 mins so far. It is starting to bubble on the edges. I want the cheese on top to bubble a little.

I can't broil it because it is in my convection oven. 

I have way too many pics of this thing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2007)

My oven has both, regular and convection. Its just a matter of turning the convection mode on/off.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> My oven has both, regular and convection. Its just a matter of turning the convection mode on/off.



Mine is a microwave/convection. It is 22 yrs old!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Mine is a microwave/convection. It is 22 yrs old!



Who do you work for? NASA?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Who do you work for? NASA?



LOL!! cute


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2007)

I only recently purchased my Maytag dual-oven range and I thought I had state-of-the-art, and here's SVS with her convection MICROWAVE that's a whole generation older than mine...  It had to be NASA, or you're in bed with James Bond.


----------



## Friday (Mar 21, 2007)

If I make a huge pan SVS I cover it with foil for the first 45 minutes or so and then take it off to let it crisp and turn golden bubbly. With a smaller pan I just bake it uncovered.

So how did it turn out?


----------



## cactopus (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I only recently purchased my Maytag dual-oven range and I thought I had state-of-the-art, and here's SVS with her convection MICROWAVE that's a whole generation older than mine...  It had to be NASA, or you're in bed with James Bond.



It could be an Amana Radarange. Coolest microwave I've ever seen. GI's used to throw foil wrapped sandwiches in em while eating on base I've been told and they'd spark away until the sandwich was cooked without any damage to the microwave. They have better door shielding than today's microwaves. They were first released in 1967.

Photos here:
http://www.eldocountry.com/radarange/radar.html


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

Mine's a Sharp Carousel Microwave/Convection. A workhorse! That and every other appliance in my house is 22 yrs old. Well, that's because my house is 22 yrs old. 

I have replaced the fridge tho.

Seems like every week something else breaks down. *sigh*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

Friday said:


> If I make a huge pan SVS I cover it with foil for the first 45 minutes or so and then take it off to let it crisp and turn golden bubbly. With a smaller pan I just bake it uncovered.
> 
> So how did it turn out?



I didn't answer you last night - I am glad I waited till tonight! I ate WAY too much of it last night and was uncomfortable and queasy for hours. I didn't know if it was the way I made it (too much cheese, which I didn't know was possible) or if it was how much I ate.

Tonight I heated some up and YUM. VERY GOOD!!!!! I took pics and will be posting them in the step-by-step thread (giving you credit for the recipe, of course!)


----------



## Friday (Mar 21, 2007)

Give credit to my MiL Patsy. With 4 teenage boys (all born within in 3 1/2 years ) she had to have fast, easy and filling. It was kind of like feeding time at the zoo from the stories she tells.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 1, 2007)

One package of frozen Swedish meatballs, thawed (my brand is Kroger, 12 oz. bag)

Small can (8 oz.) of pineapple tidbits or chunks, drained, juice reserved (I prefer the tidbits but chunks is all I had for the pictures)

One-half cup packed brown sugar (my tastes have changed and the original recipe is too sweet for me now - next time 
Im going to try 1/3 or 1/4 cup  I use the Splenda mix)

One-third cup apple cider vinegar

One tablespoon soy sauce (or to taste)

Two tablespoons cornstarch

One small onion, chopped

One large bell pepper, chopped to what size you want

Optional  1/2 small can of sliced water chestnuts, drained (not pictured because I didnt have any)

Cooked rice (I usually use Success Rice, brown, two boiling bags)

Mix the sugar and cornstarch together and then add the pineapple juice, vinegar and soy sauce. Cook over medium heat until it bubbles up and thickens. Cook one minute longer. Add the meatballs and cover well, cooking until theyre warmed up. Add veggies (peppers, onion, and any optional items) and toss until covered with sauce. Serve over rice.


----------



## panhype (Apr 4, 2007)

Mucho thanks for the recipe, Michelle. 

Had to look up the 'Swedish Meatballs', no such product here. But according to what i've found these are meatballs how it would make them anyway, just minus the herbs and they're smaller. And i love preparing meatballs myself. Still undecided what do to with the apple cider vinegar. Not worth buying that only for this recipe, i just have red Balsamico which i expect to be stronger and less sweet. Maybe it will just add a slightly different but still good flavor. Any ideas?


----------



## panhype (Apr 4, 2007)

Michelle, here's your Oyako Donburi 

This might be one of the easiest ways to prepare one Japanese tasting (at least for me) dish.

Recipe is for one person

1 boneless chicken breast, sliced in bite-sized pieces
2 eggs
1/4 - 1/3 cup of chicken stock
2 tablespoons soy sauce (Kikkoman "all-purpose")
1 tablespoon mirin / great replacement is dry sherry what i am using
3 green onions, chopped
salt

Heat up chicken stock, soy sauce and sherry in a pot. Add the chicken pieces and 3/4 of the green onions. Let it simmer in the covered pot, should take 6 mins aprox. Finetune the seasoning by adding soy sauce, sherry + salt to your liking.

Beat the eggs and pour them gently into the pot - heat should be at minimum now and - IMPORTANT - without any stirring !! Keep the pot covered. After a few more minutes you can serve your Oyako Donburi with rice. Strew the remaining green onions over it. Done !!

PLZ note: I did use too much chicken stock this time i took the pic. It should look less watery. But this is only an optical thing, its taste was supreme nonetheless. 

View attachment P3310384_edSW.jpg


----------



## Friday (May 6, 2007)

Bumped so Michelle can find it for her Cabbage and Chicken dish!


----------



## Michelle (May 6, 2007)

Friday  Thanks for bumping the thread. I would have never found it. Okay - there's really not a whole lotta recipe here because it's my own.

I have a wok-like frying pan. I heat up sesame oil and while that's heating, I slice up a boneless chicken breast and three cloves of garlic (mince it) - I like it very garlicy. You could use less if you're not a huge garlic fan. Just be sure it's fresh.

I throw the garlic in the sesame oil for a minute and then put in the chicken and stir fry it until the pink is gone. I then turn down the heat to low, cover the pan and let the chicken simmer in its own juices for awhile (today was about 30 minutes) so it will be tender.

Then I take the chicken out with a slated thingamabob and set it aside in a dish and put the juices in a measuring dealie. Into the juices I stir a couple or three tablespoons of corn starch and pour in a little extra water and some low sodium soy sauce to taste and set aside.

In the fry pan I add a little more sesame oil. I then stir fry my extra veggies (this time it was broccoli and scallions - I've also put in zuchini, cauliflower, green peppers and just about anything but tomatos) until they're tender crisp. I then added 3/4 of a medium onion chopped up and a half a head of cabbage chopped up (I usually add fresh mushrooms too but I didn't have any) and stir fry those with the other veggies until they're once again crisp-tender. I toss in some course ground pepper during the stir fry stage. Then I add back in my chicken and pour the juices with the corn starch over it and stir until the sauce thickens. 

I take it out and plate it and toss some lightly salted whole cashews over the top and it's done. It's really very easy to make, tasty and pretty good for you too.


----------



## Michelle (May 6, 2007)

Oops - forgot to add the picture.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2007)

Prep:
Preheat oven to 350. Heat 1/3 to 1/2 cup oil in a small skillet over medium-high heat for 3 minutes. Using tongs, place a corn tortilla in the hot oil for 15-20 seconds or until soft and lightly browned. Place on paper towels and allow to cool before handling. 

Beef:
Brown 1 lb hamburger with 1 medium onion (chopped). Spice to taste. (Mrs Fuzzy likes NO seasoning, I like to add a little chili powder, cumin, and oregano.) Pour enough red enchilada sauce in the bottom of a 7x11 baking pan to cover. Put 1/4 cup meat in the center of a tortilla, roll and place seam side down in the baking pan. Pour remaining red sauce over the top, and sprinkle with shredded cheese ( I like to use colby jack )

Chicken:
Prep 2 chicken breasts and slice into long peices. Pan fry with a little oil. Place chicken peices in a mixing bowl, and knead in 1 package cream cheese. (add one small can of diced chiles if desired) 
In seperate mixing bowl, combine 1 can chili verde with 1 can cream of chicken soup and 1/2 can of milk. Blend well, and pour just enough on bottom of 7x11 pan to cover. Put approx 1/4 cup chicken mixture in the center of tortilla, roll and place seam side down in pan. Pour remaining sauce over the top, and sprinkle with shredded cheese.

Bake uncovered at 350 for 30 minutes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

There is an attempt number one in the "Step by Step" thread, but this one worked out better for me, so here you go!

4 large russet potatoes
1-1.5lbs of sweet italian sausage meat (you could use hot if you want, personal choice)
1 can of cream of potato soup (I think you could easily leave this out)
6 cups of chicken broth (I used low fat/low sodium)
1 medium onion (I used a half large vidalia onion, I prefer sweet)
2 cups of half and half (recipe called for evaporated milk, I went with the half and half instead)
seasoned salt
pepper
Wash, peel, and slice potatoes. I made the same size pieces I would for potato salad or beef stew. If you don't want to peel them, you don't have to, but I don't like skins in soup. 

Dice or coursely chop onion. 

Add half of onions and all of the potatoes to a pan with your chicken broth. Bring to a boil then simmer on low/medium heat (low boil). 

Brown sausage meat in skillet with remaining onions until the meat is brown/to your liking. While cooking the meat, I added 3 tablespoons of REAL bacon pieces. The recipe does not call for this, but I like the little added flavor. _*note: last time I cooked the bacon myself, but I really found it made the soup too greasy, and added time and effort that I just didn't need to do for so little bacon.*

_Add browned meat and onions to the soup pan with potatoes/broth. Cook entire pot on low boil until the potatoes are cooked and soft (about 45 mins, the soup will set up well in that time.)

When everything is cooked, add the 2 cups of half and half to the mixture and let it cook through for about 10 mins. Add salt and pepper to taste!

*I added the half and half by mixing it in another bowl with 2 cups of broth to make sure it didn't curdle or anything - not sure if it was necessary, but it's how I always add dairy when I'm late in the game.*


I think you could vary this recipe with lots of things, cheese toppings, etc... but I really enjoyed it just as it was. :eat2:

Click for picture: View attachment 21045


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry if this isn't the place to do this - still a new "foodee"! LOL

I am looking for a recipe for a chicken salad with grapes and walnuts in it. I can't seem to find one on any of the recipe sites I've been to. I need it by tomorrow night as Tuesday is MY day to bring lunch to work! Can it be as simple as just chicken, grapes, walnuts and mayo???

Thanks for any help!
Mishe :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Sorry if this isn't the place to do this - still a new "foodee"! LOL
> 
> I am looking for a recipe for a chicken salad with grapes and walnuts in it. I can't seem to find one on any of the recipe sites I've been to. I need it by tomorrow night as Tuesday is MY day to bring lunch to work! Can it be as simple as just chicken, grapes, walnuts and mayo???
> 
> ...



When I am looking for a recipe, I google the main ingredients and often find several to choose from. I know it's not the same as someone you know recommending a recipe, but it is better than nothing!

I googled chicken salad grapes walnuts:

and on Cooks.com I found this (and there are several others):

*CHICKEN SALAD WITH GREEN GRAPES *

2 1/2 c. diced cooked chicken
1 c. finely chopped celery
1 c. sm. seedless green grapes
1 c. chopped walnuts
1 tsp. minced onion
1 tsp. salt
1/2 c. whipping cream, whipped
1 c. mayonnaise
Salad greens
Garnishes: Stuffed & ripe olives, sweet pickles, parsley & julienne strips of chicken

In a bowl, combine chicken, celery, grapes, walnuts, onion and salt. Whip cream and mix it with the mayonnaise. Fold this dressing into the chicken salad mixture. Cover bowl and refrigerate for several hours. At serving time, serve salad on greens with garnishes. 


And on Epicurious:

*Chicken Salad with Grapes and Walnuts*

Makes 4 to 6 servings.

ingredients
4 cups cubed (1/2 inch) cooked chicken (about 1 3/4 lb)
1 cup walnuts, toasted and chopped
1 celery rib, cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices (1 cup) 
2 tablespoons finely chopped shallot
2 cups halved seedless red grapes
3/4 cup mayonnaise
3 tablespoons tarragon vinegar
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh tarragon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper preparation

Toss together all ingredients in a large bowl until combined well.


----------



## jamie (Sep 28, 2007)

*Easy Eggplant Rollatini*:

Ingredients:
Part 1-
1 eggplant, peeled and cut into strips about ¼.
1 egg beaten in a shallow dish
1c Italian seasoned bread crumbs in a shallow dish
2T olive oil

Part 2 
1 cup (I used more like a cup and a half because I looove ricotta)
1 small jar of mushrooms
1 small box of frozen spinach
Minced garlic or a little granulated garlic (optional)

Part3-
14oz jar of spaghetti sauce
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
Angel Hair pasta


Directions:

1.	Dip the eggplant slices in the egg and then in the bread crumbs coating both sides.
2.	Heat olive oil in a skillet and fry until golden brown, drain on paper towel lined plate.
3.	Preheat oven to 350.
4.	Microwave spinach if not already thawed. If using fresh, wilt in the pan for a few minutes and toss with minced garlic.
5.	Take each browned and drained eggplant slice and spread it with ricotta cheese (you can mix in the garlic with the cheese if you want). Place some mushrooms, spinach in the center and gently roll the slice up tightly.
6.	Place rolls seem side down in a 9x13 baking dish. 
7.	Pour spaghetti sauce over the rolls and top with mozzarella cheese.
8.	Bake for 15-20 minutes (mine took more like 30 mins because we like the cheese very golden) until the cheese is melted and browned.
9.	While the rolls are baking, make the pasta according to directions. 
10.	Serve the rolls and sauce over pasta andenjoy!

Looks way more involved than it actually was. The most difficult part was cutting the eggplant right and not burning the strips, because I dont do very well at frying. I just messed the first two up and the rest turned out fine.

The results:


----------



## Michelle (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks so much, Missy J! :eat2: 

Randi - do you think you could put a sticky on this thread? It's usually difficult to locate. Thanks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2007)

(As requested, tho I'm really really late with this.)

Slice or dice 1/2 pound smoked sausage, and brown in a dutch oven. Remove, and keep about 1 tablespoon grease. Saute a medium onion, chopped, with 3 stalks celery, chopped, with 1 green pepper, chopped, with 2-4 cloves of garlic (minced, chopped, or smashed). Season with 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon black pepper, and a pinch cayenne (optional, I like to put a bottle of tabasco on the table instead). Cook until the veggies are tender-ish.

Return the sausage to the dutch oven and add two cans red beans, drained, two cans stewed tomatoes (I like to puree them first) and enough water to cover. Add two teaspoons thyme, two bay leaves, two table spoons fresh parsley (or one tablespoon dry) Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer about 15 to 20 minutes. Remove bay leaves prior to serving.

Serve over rice.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Thanks so much, Missy J! :eat2:
> 
> Randi - do you think you could put a sticky on this thread? It's usually difficult to locate. Thanks.



Done!


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

panhype said:


> Michelle, here's your Oyako Donburi


Wow. You always impress me with your cooking skills, Pahype. This looks absolutely divine!

Dang, they all look delicious. Why am I looking at this thread on an empty stomach?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2007)

As requested: 10-minute homemade minestrone soup

Melt 1-2 tbls. butter in a dutch oven, and saute 1 onion (chopped), 2 stalks celery (chopped), with 2-4 cloves garlic (chopped, minced, or smashed) until onion is golden and tender. Add: 1 can kidney beans(drained), 1 can cut green beans (drained), 1 can diced carrot (drained), 1 can diced new potatoes (drained), 1 can italian stewed tomatoes (I like to puree this), 1-2 cans tomato soup and 1-2 cans water. Bring to a boil, and add 1 cup dry small shells, or elbow macaroni. Reduce heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until pasta is tender. (about 10 minutes) Add potato flakes to thicken, if desired, about 2/3 cup.

Serve with hot fresh rolls, or biscuits.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

Saute cajun trinity in a dutch oven with butter. Add chopped (pre-cooked)(leftover) chicken (about 2 cups), chopped ham (about 1 cup), and 1/2lb smoked sausage (chunked or sliced). Add 1 can french-sliced green beans, 1 can of stewed tomatoes (pureed, if desired), and 1 16oz can tomato sauce. Simmer until sauce reaches desired thickness. (Add tomato paste to thicken if you can't wait that long.  )

Serve over rice, or spaghetti, broccoli, etc.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 8, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Saute cajun trinity in a dutch oven with butter. Add chopped (pre-cooked)(leftover) chicken (about 2 cups), chopped ham (about 1 cup), and 1/2lb smoked sausage (chunked or sliced). Add 1 can french-sliced green beans, 1 can of stewed tomatoes (pureed, if desired), and 1 16oz can tomato sauce. Simmer until sauce reaches desired thickness. (Add tomato paste to thicken if you can't wait that long.  )
> 
> Serve over rice, or spaghetti, broccoli, etc.



You are sooo kind! Thank you!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 22, 2007)

1 lb. assorted mushrooms, cleaned, stemmed, and very finely chopped (I chop them in my food processor, saves a ton of time)

1/4 cup very finely minced shallots or onions

4 tablespoons butter

2 tablespoons sherry or wine

Cheesecloth

First, a note about mushrooms: most of you probably already know this, but never wash mushrooms in water: they absorb it like a sponge. To clean mushrooms, either use a soft brush or towel to gently wipe dirt off of them.

Melt the butter over medium heat, and add the shallots. cook for just a few minutes, until soft and translucent.

This step is optional, but it saves a lot of time: drape the cheesecloth over a bowl, and pour your chopped mushrooms into it. pick up the ends of the cheesecloth and twist them together, to form a ball of chopped mushroom. Squeeze the mushroom ball tightly to extract the juice into the bowl. Squeeze as much of the juice out as you can. Pour the mushroom juice from the bowl into the hot pan of shallots; let most of the liquid evaporate, and then add the chopped mushroom to the pan. (you can skip the juicing part and just add the mushrooms to the pan directly, but it will take a LOT longer to cook them down in that case) mix well with the butter, and spread it out in a thin layer over the pan, stirring occasionally, until they look like this:

View attachment prep1.jpg


Duxelles are a component of Beef Wellington, for which Fuzzy has requested a recipe (the Wellington, not the duxelles, but you can't have one without the other). However, it is a very rich and flavorful seasoning you can also add to sauces, soups, and stews. It freezes beautifully, and I either spread it about 1/4 inch thick on saran wrap on a cookie sheet, freeze, and break into chunks, or I freeze it in ice cube trays and store in a ziplock bag. then you can just grab a couple of cubes or chunks and toss them in whatever you are cooking for a really nice, deep mushroom flavor.

Beef Wellington recipe to be posted tomorrow....


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, I base my BW on a recipe from Martha Stewart...so I've just cut and pasted it here, more or less, with the changes I make and with photos I took while prepping.

1 2 1/2 to 3-pound beef tenderloin, trimmed of excess fat 
1 tsp coarse salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
1 recipe Duxelles (above)
All-purpose flour, for dusting 
1 pound frozen puff pastry, thawed, plus more for garnish if desired 
1/4 pound (4 ounces) duck liver, chicken liver, or peppercorn mousse, room temperature 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
Sea salt, or coarse salt, for sprinkling (optional) 


Directions
Tie tenderloin with kitchen twine in 1-inch increments to form an even piece, so it will hold its shape during cooking. (Your butcher can do this for you.) 
Heat a large cast-iron or heavy skillet over medium-high heat. Season beef with 1 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. Sear tenderloin until well browned on all surfaces, about 1 1/2 minutes on each side, including ends. 
Transfer tenderloin to a cutting board with a drainage well; let rest until cool. Cut and remove the kitchen twine. (CS:_ I don't have a cutting board with a drainage well, so I just use a regular cutting board and put a wine cork under one end and let the other end hang over the edge of the sink, as in the picture below_):

View attachment prep2.jpg


On a lightly floured surface, roll the puff pastry into a rectangle 1/4 inch thick and big enough to enclose the beef. If using store-bought pastry, it may be necessary to lay out 2 pieces, overlapping, and roll them out into one piece. Spread the top of the tenderloin evenly with half the mousse, and spread half of the duxelles evenly over the top. 
Carefully invert coated tenderloin into middle of puff pastry, coated-side down. Spread another layer of mousse on top and sides of tenderloin. Spread remaining duxelles over top.

View attachment prep6.jpg


Fold up long sides of dough to enclose tenderloin, brushing edges with beaten egg to seal. Trim ends if necessary, then fold up, and seal. Carefully transfer tenderloin, seam side down, to a baking sheet, and chill at least 2 hours or overnight. Roll out any extra dough, cut into holly or other shapes if desired, and chill on baking sheet with beef. (I have skipped the chilling process in the interest of time, with no ill effect.)

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees. Place a baking sheet on the middle rack in the oven until hot, about 15 minutes. Decorate top of pastry with shaped cutouts if desired; brush with beaten egg. Make 2 to 3 slits in pastry for venting steam. Sprinkle with sea or coarse salt if desired. Carefully transfer beef Wellington to preheated baking sheet. 

View attachment prep7.jpg


Bake until pastry is golden brown and beef registers 120 degrees.to 130 degrees.on an instant-read thermometer for rare, 130 degrees.to 135 degrees.for medium rare, 35 to 50 minutes. Cover pastry with foil if it gets too brown while cooking. Let rest on a cutting board 10 minutes before slicing. 

View attachment prep11.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2007)

This was spur of the moment, and I had 30 minutes to make it. 

In a stock pot, add 4 cups milk, 2 cups water, two packages of frozen broccoli and cauliflower flowerettes, and heat on medium-high.
Meanwhile, cube 1 lb velveeta (does this count as cheese?  ), and 1 package cream cheese and drop into pot randomly, stirring occasionaly as the milk heats and the cheeses melt. Don't let it scorch or burn! Add 1 jar bacon cheddar spread. When hot, reduce heat to low. Add 2 cups potato flakes, and blend until creamy. Optional, Add 1-2 teaspoons red pepper sauce. Optional, I felt it was missing something and I added three tablespoons butter. 

Serve with hard rolls.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> This was spur of the moment, and I had 30 minutes to make it.
> 
> In a stock pot, add 4 cups milk, 2 cups water, two packages of frozen broccoli and cauliflower flowerettes, and heat on medium-high.
> Meanwhile, cube 1 lb velveeta (does this count as cheese?  ), and 1 package cream cheese and drop into pot randomly, stirring occasionaly as the milk heats and the cheeses melt. Don't let it scorch or burn! Add 1 jar bacon cheddar spread. When hot, reduce heat to low. Add 2 cups potato flakes, and blend until creamy. Optional, Add 1-2 teaspoons red pepper sauce. Optional, I felt it was missing something and I added three tablespoons butter.
> ...



Thanks! I am going to make this over the weekend.


----------



## Risible (Feb 17, 2008)

Tomato and Bread Soup

2 T olive oil
Medium onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic (I, of course, double that amount, as I loves me so garlic! :eat2
2 15-oz cans diced tomatoes, Italian style if they have it
1 15-oz can tomato sauce
1 quart chicken stock
2 15-oz cans white kidney beans (cannellini)
1 10-oz package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed of excess water
Fresh or dried basil
about 3/4 loaf rough-textured bread, artisan type, torn into small rough chunks. Use stale bread if you have it.
Parmesan cheese, grated
butter
salt and pepper to taste
optional - oregano, red pepper flakes

Heat the oil in a large soup pot. Add the onion and saute for a few minutes, add garlic, saute until lightly browned. Stir the tomatoes (diced and sauced) into the onion/garlic mixture, then stir in chicken stock. Heat to a boil and add beans and spinach, heat again to a boil. Chiffonade the basil and add it, add salt, pepper and other spices if using. Drop the chunks of bread in and stir. The bread will begin to hydrate and expand after a few minutes; cook for another five minutes or so at a simmer. Soup is done when the spoon stands up!

Add parm cheese and butter (you can also drizzle in olive oil) to taste.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, that photo and now recipe seems wonderful. I'm going to camp out in your and your hubby's yard in hopes of getting some food! hee hee


----------



## Risible (Feb 17, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Wow, that photo and now recipe seems wonderful. I'm going to camp out in your and your hubby's yard in hopes of getting some food! hee hee



Ha! You should talk, Miss T, with that yummy looking noodle soup and all! :eat2:


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay so this might sound like an awkward recipe, but trust me on this one. It is a freaking delicious breakfast food.

-steam some rice for about 30 min.
-add about 3 spoons of sugar per bowl.
-add about 1 spoon of cinnamon per bowl.
-add as many raisins as you like.
-fill the bowl up with milk.

And...done! It's an easy meal, and believe me you'll love it! Bon apetite!


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

That's really good, corbin. I like it with brown sugar, though I haven't had it for a good while.

Ris, that soup looks divine.


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 27, 2008)

Corbin...I am older that dirt (LOL..well almost) and when I was a kid my mother used to make this for all us kids for breakfast...and sometimes we ate it for dessert..thanks for reminding me..


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad I can be of service!:eat1:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 9, 2008)

Betty Crocker has a recipe for either a small [2-8" rounds or 1-9" square] or large [2-9" rounds or 1-13"x9" oblong] cake. My mom also wrote in her version which is basically the small cake doubled that she bakes in a 13"x9" pan.

SMALL | LARGE
Sift together....
1 3/8 c flour | 2 1/8 c flour
1 c sugar | 1 1/2 c sugar
2 tsp baking powder | 3 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt | 1 tsp salt
Add....
1/4 c shortening | 1/3 c shortening
1/4 c peanut butter | 1/3 c peanut butter
2/3 c milk | 1 c milk
>>> Beat 2 minutes.
Add....
1 egg | 2 eggs
>>> Beat 2 minutes.
>>> Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes for rounds or 35-40 minutes for square/oblong.

To make the PB icing, just add about 1/4 c peanut butter to your favorite buttercream recipe. [I once accidentally made a Tootsie Roll-like frosting quite accidentally, so I'd not be able to repeat it. However chocolate frosting is a nice balance with the PB cake.]

I recommend Skippy for good baking peanut butter, although I have made it with Jif and with Peanut Butter & Company's stuff.

On a side note, sometimes the cake comes out having a dry mouth feel even though it's obviously moist. This actually isn't from it being dry. It's from that sticking to the roof of your mouth sensation that peanut butter gives.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Yum! I don't often (okay, ever) make cakes from scratch, but this'll be my starter attempt. I don't know why it triggered a baking response, but I do love me some peanut butter!


----------



## Risible (Jul 7, 2008)

Zucchini Corn Fritters




*Submitted by: *FLOWERDANNI
*Rated: 4* out of *5* by 38 members *Prep Time: *15 Minutes
*Cook Time: *4 Minutes *Ready In: *19 Minutes
*Yields: *24 servings "Light and fluffy with lots of zucchini and fresh corn, these yummy fritters are a family favorite. Serve hot with ranch dressing."
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*INGREDIENTS:*[/FONT]
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
fresh ground black pepper 
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
2 cups grated zucchini
1 1/2 cups fresh corn, kernels cut from cob
1 cup finely shredded Cheddar cheese
oil for frying
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*DIRECTIONS:*[/FONT]
1. In a large bowl, stir together flour, baking powder, cumin, sugar, salt, and pepper. 2. In a small bowl, whisk together eggs, milk, and butter. Whisk wet ingredients into dry ingredients. Stir in zucchini, corn, and cheese; mix well. 3. Warm oil in a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat. Drop batter by the tablespoonful into hot oil. Fry until crisp and brown, turning once with tongs. Remove to paper towels. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED © 2008 Allrecipes.com Printed from Allrecipes.com 7/7/2008


----------



## supersoup (Aug 4, 2008)

okies folks, here's the recipe to the chicken and stuffing casserole i posted a pic of the other day!

this is based on a recipe my mom read...and she made it a bit easier for herself, and creamier to suit our tastes. this makes a double batch...and leftovers cold of this stuff are amazing!! :eat2:

1 large box of stovetop stuffing (or whatever brand you like)
3-4 10 oz cans of chicken breast (depends on how meaty you want it!)
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 container of sour cream

prepare the stuffing as per the directions, and press about half of it into the bottom of a large casserole dish. mix the chicken breast in with the soup and sour cream, and pour over the stuffing. top with the other half of the stuffing, and bake at 350 for about 45 minutes, until it's bubbly and golden on the top. for a half batch, you'd bake at 350 for about 30 minutes. also, we added crumbled cheese and garlic croutons to the top once...DELICIOUS. this is really good served over hot biscuits as well!


----------



## Brandi (Aug 16, 2008)

*Cream Cheese Fudge*

Prep Time: 30 minutes

Ingredients:

&#8226;	6 tablespoon (3 oz) cream cheese 
&#8226;	2 cups powdered sugar 
&#8226;	1-1/2 ounces unsweetened chocolate squares, melted and cooled 
&#8226;	1/4 teaspoon vanilla 
&#8226;	dash of salt 
&#8226;	1/4 cup nuts, chopped and toasted (any candies or crushed cookies or fruit or the below fudge)

Preparation:

Butter a pan. Cream cheese. Gradually add powdered sugar. Add chocolate and mix. Stir in vanilla, salt and nuts. Spread in prepared pan. Chill until firm. Keep in the refrigerated.

*Now if I’m making Raspberry cheesecake fudge, I make the above first, then I make this one and put it on top!*
*Raspberry Fudge*

Ingredients:

&#8226;	3 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips (or use white)
&#8226;	1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
&#8226;	2 tsp vanilla extract 
&#8226;	1/8 tsp salt 
&#8226;	1/8 cup cream 
&#8226;	1/2 cup seedless raspberry preserves (or any fruit, peach, blueberry and strawberry is awesome)
&#8226;	2 cups white chocolate chips 
&#8226;	1/8 tsp lemon juice 
&#8226;	red food coloring (optional)

Preparation:

1. Prepare an 8x8 pan by lining it with aluminum foil and spraying the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Combine the semi-sweet chocolate chips and the condensed milk in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave until melted, stirring after every minute. Stir until the mixture is completely homogenous and smooth.

3. Add the vanilla and salt and stir until combined. Pour into the prepared pan and refrigerate until this layer is mostly set, about 1 hour.

4. Once this layer is set, prepare the raspberry layer: combine the cream, white chocolate chips, and raspberry preserves in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave until melted, stirring after every 45 seconds and taking care that the chocolate does not burn. Stir until smooth, then add the lemon juice and a few drops of red food coloring, if desired.

5. Allow the raspberry-white chocolate mixture to cool to lukewarm, then pour it over the chocolate fudge layer and smooth it in an even layer using a knife or an offset spatula.

6. Return the fudge to the refrigerator to set, about 2-3 hours. To serve, cut into 1-inch squares.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 21, 2009)

*Breakfast Cupcakes With Sausage and Apple*
Makes 6 jumbo cupcakes; total time: about 1 hour.

For the cake:
1 ½ cups all-purpose flour
½ cup cornmeal
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/8 tsp. kosher salt
½ cup plain nonfat yogurt or buttermilk [I used powdered buttermilk]
¼ cup milk
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 egg white
1 lb. bulk breakfast sausage [I used turkey sausage]
1 Honeycrisp or Fuji apple, cored and thinly sliced

For the caramel:
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup heavy cream
¼ cup maple syrup
2 tbsp. bourbon or rum (optional)
1 tsp. salt
[I just used jarred caramel.]

Preheat oven to 350°. Coat cups of jumbo muffin tin with nonstick spray.

Combine flour, cornmeal, brown sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a large bowl. Combine yogurt, milk, oil eggs, and egg white in another bowl. Set aside.

Brown sausage in a skillet over medium-high heat about 5 minutes. Remove from pan and drain on paper towels.

Whisk brown sugar, cream, syrup, bourbon, and salt for caramel together in a skillet over medium-high heat, stirring often. Bring to boil, reduce heat to medium-low and simmer for 10 minutes.

Stir sausage into flour mixture and add yogurt mixture. Stir just until combined; mixture will be slightly lumpy. Arrange apple slices in muffin cups. Divide caramel evenly between cups; top with rounded ½ cup of batter.

Bake until toothpick inserted in a cupcake comes out clean, about 30 minutes. Let cupcakes cool briefly before turning out of muffin tin. [I didn't let them cool, so they stuck to the bottom of the pan. The ones I took out a little later were much prettier.]


----------



## adasiyan (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Chubbybubbles: this is for you 

Veggie Quiche.

ingredients
-------------
5 large eggs
1/2 cup milk
3 cups vegetables (i used corn, broccoli, cauliflower and spring onions)
1/2 cup grated tasty cheese
2 sheets storebought puff pastry
4 rashers bacon
1 tablespoon sour cream
Salt and Pepper

---------------

Preheat oven to 180 C.
Chop veggies and bacon into smallish pieces, mix in bowl with eggs, milk,spring onions sourcream, bacon and salt and pepper.
Butter pie dish and line with 1 sheet puffpastry.

Pour mixture into pie dish and bake for approx 30-40 mins - or until nearly set.

Slice second puff pastry sheet into strips and arrange ontop of Quiche.
Bake for a further 20 mins or until golden brown.

I also LOVE zucchini or aubergine (eggplant) in this, but any veggie works - roasted pumpkin is good in this too.
Can be eaten hot or cold


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 13, 2009)

adasiyan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Chubbybubbles: this is for you
> 
> ...




THANK YOU! I AM PICKING UP THE INGREDIENTS AT THE STORE AND MAKING IT FOR DINNER!!! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 16, 2010)

Ingredients
2 (15 ounce) cans chili with beans or use homemade
1 (16 ounce) package beef frankfurters
10 (8 inch) flour tortillas
1 (8 ounce) package Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 small onion chopped

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). 
2.Spread 1 can of chili and beans in the bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. Sprinkle onions on top, roll up franks inside tortillas and place in baking dish, seam side down, on top of chili and bean 'bed'. Top with remaining can of chili and beans, and sprinkle with cheese. 
3.Cover baking dish with aluminum foil, and bake at 425 degrees F (220 degrees C) for 30 minutes.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 20, 2010)

Cold Sesame Noodles 

6 oz chow mein noodles or spaghetti
1/3 c reduced-fat smooth peanut butter **
1/3 c water
3 T ketchup
2 T hoisin sauce
2 T reduced-sodium soy sauce
2 T packed light brown sugar
1 T rice vinegar
1 t dark sesame oil
2 scallions, chopped

1. Cook the noodles according to package directions, rinse with cold water and set aside.

2. In a small saucepan, combine all the ingredients except for the scallions and the noodles and bring to a boil on medium high heat. Stir constantly until well mixed. Remove from heat and let cool for 10 minutes. 

3. Toss sauce with noodles and sprinkle with scallions. 

Per Serving (1/3 C); 182 cal, 5 g fat, 1 g sat fat, 0 g trans fat, 0 mg cholesterol, 349 mg sodium, 29 g carbs, 2 g fiber, 6 g protein, 12 mg calcium

** I got this recipe off another message board. Not sure of it's origin, but it might be a Weight Watchers recipe, hence the reduced fat peanut butter. You can probably use regular peanut butter without changing up anything else. 

The dish was wonderful as is, but if you want it spicy, you could add pinch of red pepper flakes or hot chili oil.


Thai Summer Rolls (a.k.a. Shrimp Spring Rolls)

Soak 6 Thai rice paper wrappers (available in the Asian aisle of most supermarkets) in warm water until soft, about 10 seconds. Lay them flat on your work surface and top each with 1 large cooked cocktail shrimp (about 1 ounce), 2 cucumber slices, 2 tablespoons shredded carrot, 1 tablespoon minced scallion (green part only), and 1/2 teaspoon hoisin sauce. Roll to seal in the filling; serve immediately or wrap tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate 1 hour.

I used smaller shrimp the last two times I made these and used 2-3 shrimp in each roll depending on their size. I also assembled them one at a time due to lack of workspace. When they're wet, the rice paper wrapper tries to stick to itself which is great when you're wrapping, but when you're trying to spread it out to top them it gets a little tricky.

Also, I used rice flour pancakes by Blue Dragon for the wraps.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 20, 2010)

You should post this in the Iron Foodee Thread!!


ThatFatGirl said:


> Cold Sesame Noodles
> 
> 6 oz chow mein noodles or spaghetti
> 1/3 c reduced-fat smooth peanut butter **
> ...


----------



## Rowan (May 20, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Cold Sesame Noodles
> 
> 6 oz chow mein noodles or spaghetti
> 1/3 c reduced-fat smooth peanut butter **
> ...



Those rolls look absolutely delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2010)

I'm definately making cold sesame noodles this weekend  Thanks!


----------



## SenZeniNa (Sep 6, 2010)

I am posting this link because there are pictures, words won't do this recipe justice. Benjamin Franklin said, "Everything in moderation", and with that in mind, I only make this for special occassions, like three times a year. Thanks for the awesome forum, I mean the whole thing, not this one little part. Please feel free to let this noob know if you make it or change it for the better. Enjoy...

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2010)

*Asparagus, Chicken and Penne Pasta*

I got this light, healthy recipe off the Safeway website, and the only modifications I made were to use multi-grain penne and to add a nice squeeze of lemon at the end (though I think it would be just fine without; I'm just a lemon freak). I definitely recommend using fresh parmesan as opposed to the kind in a shake canister, as the former has a lot more flavor and I think this dish would be bland without that yummy fresh parmy bite. It was very good the next day, too. Pic posted here. 

Ingredients:

1 (16 ounce) package dry penne pasta
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
3/4 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast meat - cut into bite-size pieces
4 cloves garlic, minced
12 ounces asparagus, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions:

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Cook pasta in boiling water for 8 to 10 minutes, or until al dente. Drain, and transfer to a large bowl.
Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Saute chicken until firm and lightly browned; remove from pan. Add the remaining tablespoon of olive oil to the skillet. Cook and stir garlic, asparagus, and red pepper flakes in oil until asparagus is tender. Stir in chicken, and cook for 2 minutes to blend the flavors. Season with salt and pepper.
Toss pasta with chicken and asparagus mixture. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## agnieszka (Oct 31, 2010)

- 2 fish stock cubes (i use Knoww ones)
- 1 small carrot
- 1 celery stick
- 1 white onion
- 1 large handful cut mixed peppers (colours of your choice)
- 2 spoons of long grain rice 
- some frozen cooked and peeled prawns
- 2-3 yellow fin sole fillets (skinless and boneless)
- double cream
- spices- bay leaf, crushed all spice, crushed pepper, 1 garlic clove

Boil about 2l of water with fish stock and spices. Add chopped carrot and onion, sliced celery and rice, boil for 10 mins. Add peppers, prawns and fish cut into small cubes (chunk size), boil for another 15 mins. Finish with double cream (as much as you want). I add some fresh, finely chopped chives with cream (parsley will also do)

Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Proner (Nov 2, 2010)

Soo... I translate the recipe the best I could, I learned that recipe from my father's cousin who live in Tahiti and did this meal without a "written" recipe so this is from what I saw haha.

*Chao Men*

Ingredients:

4 chicken breasts
4 pork chops
Chinese noodles (around 12oz)
1/2 cabbage
1/2 can of cultivated mushrooms (could replace with Shiitake and Black trumpets if you prefer)
1/2 can of bamboo shoot
4 eggs
2 shallots
2 garlic cloves
Soy sauce, salt
Chives

Cut chicken and pork into thin strips.

Slice thinly the cabbage, mushrooms, shallots and bamboo's shoot.

Blanch the cabbage and reserve it. Then cook it on a wok with some soy sauce until he colored.

Sear the pork with garlic, salt pepper add soy sauce (10/15 minutes).

Same thing for chicken with shallot.

Colored the mushrooms with the bamboo shoots. Then put the cabbage, pork with garlic, chicken with shallots and mushroom in a big pan add some water and cook for ten minutes.

Boil the chinese noodles to separate them, drain them and sear with soy sauce to make them crunchy.

Beat your eggs in omelette (add some soy sauce before doing it) and then cook it in frying pan.

Set up in a plate starting with the noodles then the mix of chicken, pork, cabbage, the omelette and finally some slashed chives.

And if I didn't make mistakes in the recipe's translation you get this as result! 

View attachment DSCN5009.JPG


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Nov 2, 2010)

Carrie said:


> *Asparagus, Chicken and Penne Pasta*
> 
> I got this light, healthy recipe off the Safeway website, and the only modifications I made were to use multi-grain penne and to add a nice squeeze of lemon at the end (though I think it would be just fine without; I'm just a lemon freak). I definitely recommend using fresh parmesan as opposed to the kind in a shake canister, as the former has a lot more flavor and I think this dish would be bland without that yummy fresh parmy bite. It was very good the next day, too. Pic posted here.
> 
> ...



I do something very similar to this but add in red pepper and while the chicken is cooking I heat in the microwave a little bit of olive oil with garlic and crushed red pepper in it to toss with everything at the end. Just infuses the oil a bit. And, I dump in some baby spinach in the pan before putting the pasta back in. The heat of everything warms the spinach just right. I too use lemon....yum.

This is a great dish to make for work lunches because it tastes better as leftovers!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2010)

Proner said:


> Soo... I translate the recipe the best I could, I learned that recipe from my father's cousin who live in Tahiti and did this meal without a "written" recipe so this is from what I saw haha.
> 
> *Chao Men*
> 
> ...



Thanks for supplying the recipe, Proner. That looks so good!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 13, 2010)

Chicken Pot Pie

3 large Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
2 Bags Green Giant® Valley Fresh Steamers&#8482; frozen mixed vegetables
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed cream of chicken soup
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed cream of mushroom soup
1 cup Sour Cream

Topping:
2 cups Bisquick® Baking Mix
1 cup Milk
2 eggs



Preheat oven to 400 degrees

I first cut up the chicken into bite size pieces. I then sautee the chicken with 4 TBS of Butter and Natures Seasoning. I find that cooking in the butter keeps the chicken moist. In the same pan I add both cans of soup and the sour cream. I then steam cook the Veggies as directed on the package and then add them to the mix. I let it cook for about 10 minutes on a medium high heat. The only seasoning I use for the entire dish is Natures Seasoning.

While the mixture is cooking I make the topping by mixing all 3 ingredients together. Pour the Chicken mixture into a glass cake pan. While it's still hot, I pour the topping mixture over it and spread evenly. 

I bake for approximately 30 minutes or until the crust looks good to me.
After Baking I let it sit about 10 minutes to thicken. 

View attachment ChixPotPie.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 13, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Chicken Pot Pie
> 
> 3 large Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
> 2 Bags Green Giant® Valley Fresh Steamers frozen mixed vegetables
> ...



PS I also add mushrooms and occasionally potatoes.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 8, 2011)

The hotdish recipe:

I took a bag of frozen hash browns (Southwest style)
1 pound frozen hamburger (browned in a frying pan)
1 bag mixed frozen vegetables
1 can cream of mushroom soup
Added some salt and pepper, and some basil and oregano, and mixed it up
Topped with some Frito-Lay Jalapeno cheese

Baked in oven in a casserole dish for about 1 hour 20 minutes (you may want to check it multiple times depending on your oven type).

I'm going to have fun eating this at work next week.


----------



## Moongirl75 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've never written this recipe down before, but someone asked on the Everyday Food Pics thread so I will do my best.

Ingredients:
1 lb Italian sausage (Pork or Turkey work equally well)
3 red bell peppers
8 oz orzo pasta
4 cups chicken stock
1 Zucchini, grated
1 small yellow onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 to 1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1 bunch Italian flat leaf parsley
Salt
Pepper

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees f. 

In a medium pot, bring the chicken stock to a boil. Add the orzo and cook for 8 minutes. Remove the orzo from the stock with a strainer, reserving the stock for later use. Put the orzo in a large bowl. 

In a saute pan, cook the sausage until nicely browned and crumbly. Remove from pan and toss with the orzo. Add the onions to the pan, cook for a few minutes over a medium heat. When they begin to get translucent, add the chopped garlic, cook for another minute then add the grated zucchini. Season with salt and pepper. Cook the onion, garlic and zucchini until most of the moisture has cooked off. 

Add the onion and zucchini mixture to the bowl with the orzo and sausage. Add the grated Parmesan. Chop the parsley and add to the mixture. Stir to combine. Taste for seasoning, add salt and pepper if needed. 

To prep the peppers, cut in half length wise. Remove the seeds and ribs (white stuff) from each half. Place in a large baking dish. Stuff each pepper half with the mixture. I press it in firmly. Pour the remaining chicken stock that you cooked the pasta in into the baking dish under the pepper halves.

Once the peppers are all stuffed and in the baking dish with the stock, cover the dish with foil and bake in the oven, covered, for 40 minutes. Remove the dish from the oven, take off the foil and sprinkle with mozzarella. Put back in the oven and bake uncovered for 15 more minutes, until the cheese browns a little. Remove from the oven, let cool a little and serve. The broth in the bottom of the dish thickens and makes a nice sauce. 

If you have extra filling, put it in a ramekin and top it with some cheese and bake the last 15 minutes with the peppers. Nice to have if you have someone who is crazy enough to not like red peppers aka my brother in law.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 15, 2011)

Chicken Meatballs
4 links organic chicken-apple sausage (or equivalent ground chicken meat)
1/2 cup fresh bread, crumbs (2 slices fresh white bread ground up)
1/2 cup whole milk
1 egg
2 tablespoons chopped fresh flat-leaf Italian parsley
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese, plus 2 tablespoons for sprinkling
kosher salt & freshly ground black pepper
extra-virgin olive oil
Soup
extra-virgin olive oil
3 garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
4 fresh thyme sprigs
2 large carrots, cut into circles
1 medium onion, diced
2 celery ribs, diced
kosher salt
3 quarts reduced- sodium chicken broth
4 black peppercorns
2 tablespoons chopped fresh flat-leaf Italian parsley
1 bay leaf
1 lb fresh refrigerated tortellini 
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh flat-leaf Italian parsley
grated parmesan cheese

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Prepare meatballs by combining loose ground chicken meat (discard casings, if using sausages), bread crumbs, milk, egg, parsley, and the 1/4 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano in a large mixing bowl. Season with salt and pepper, then mix until fully combined. Using a small ice cream scoop, make balls and set on a roasting tray. Drizzle lightly with oil and sprinkle with 2 tablespoons Parmigiano-Reggiano. Roast in the preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes, until golden brown and caramelized.

While the meatballs are roasting, prepare the soup. Set a large stockpot over medium heat. Add a 2-count of oil (about 2 tablespoons), the garlic, and thyme. Gently saute until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Add carrot, onion, and celery. Season with salt and cook for 5 to 7 minutes. Pour in chicken broth and add peppercorns, the 2 tablespoons parsley, and bay leaf. Bring to a boil and then reduce heat and simmer for 25 minutes.

Once meatballs are cooked, scrape them into the pot of chicken soup and add tortellini. Bring to a boil and cook for 2 to 3 minutes to allow the flavors to come together. Remove peppercorns and bay leaf. Serve with some torn pieces of crusty bread. ( Jalapeno Cheddar bread makes a great pairing) 

View attachment Soup.jpg


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 23, 2012)

In a veggie spiral slicer, slice up the following: 1/2 cucumber or zucchini, one small red and one small yellow pepper. Add a handful of finely chopped nuts, a teaspoon of minced garlic, a little bit of enoki mushroom, and broccoli or bean sprouts. I used balsamic vinaigrette dressing and it worked well.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2012)

agnieszka said:


> - 2 fish stock cubes (i use Knoww ones)
> - 1 small carrot
> - 1 celery stick
> - 1 white onion
> ...


 There ain't no way that could suck. This one will definitely be printed out and tried. 

*Why Oh Why* do I have to read shit like this at nearly 2200hrs? It's almost bedtime and now I'm starving.

Woe is me!  - Jim


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't have a pic to share, but this is my recipe for dinner tonight:

1 Can of Pinto Beans
1 Can of Red Beans
1 Can of Chili Beans
1 Can of Kidney Beans
1 Can of Hunts Roasted Garlic and Onion Tomato Sauce
Chili Seasoning
1 Lbs of Beef
1/2 Bacon

Start slow cooking all of the cans together with the seasoning. 
Brown beef and add to chili
Fry Bacon add to chili

Slow cook until all beans are really soft, everything has soaked up seasonings.

Cut onion, cheddar cheese

Scoop in a bowl, top with onion/cheddar/sour cream


----------



## mzfluff (Jan 26, 2013)

o my that looks sooooooo good yummvilleusa :eat1:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 27, 2013)

Southern Broccoli Cheddar Bread Recipe:

1 package chopped broccoli, drained (10oz)
1 small onion, chopped
4 eggs, beaten
1 stick margarine, (4oz), melted
3/4 cup cottage cheese (I use sour cream!)
1 teaspoon salt
1 box Jiffy corn muffin mix (or any cornbread mix)
1/2 cup of shredded cheddar (optional)

Preparation:
Combine all ingredients in the order listed. Mix well. Pour batter into a 9x13-inch baking dish. Bake at 400,bake till set,or about 20 minutes. 

We top with a few handfuls of cheddar in the last five minutes!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2014)

1 kilo bag frozen peas (2.2lbs)
1 packet smoked pancetta, or smoked bacon cut up
1 large onion, chopped
Ham stock (or vegetable if you can't find ham)
Vegetable oil for frying
Salt and pepper to taste
Double (Heavy) cream to garnish


Put a little oil into a heavy based pan and heat. When hot add the pancetta or bacon and cook til it's crispy and flavoursome. Use a slotted spoon to remove the bacon from the pan and set aside in a dish. 

Turn the heat down to lowish and add the chopped onion to the bacony oil. Add a spot more oil if necessary. Cook the onion til translucent and soft, a few minutes. 

Make up about 800ml (1.7 US pints) ham or vegetable stock and add to the onions in the pan. Pour the bag of peas into the stock. put lid on pan and bring almost to a boil, then reduce heat and cook peas for ten minutes or until peas are getting tender. Don't cook for much longer or the colour will change and not look so good. 

Take a ladle of peas out (optional - I like to find the occasional whole pea in my soup, so I do this) and set them aside with the bacon. Take the soup off the heat and blitz with a stick blender or liquidize in batches. Add the bacon and reserved peas back into the soup. If you prefer your soup thinner, you can just add a little more stock. Likewise add less earlier on if you like thicker, you can always add more. 

Add some ground black pepper to taste and salt if needed. 

Garnish with cream.

Eat! 


View attachment soup1.jpg


View attachment soup2.jpg


View attachment soup3.jpg


View attachment soup4.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2014)

Continued .... 

View attachment soup5.jpg


View attachment soup6.jpg


View attachment soup7.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2014)

Ruby that looks amazing!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 17, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ruby that looks amazing!



Thanks Randi! It's just so easy to make and I could eat a pint of it at a time I like it so much.


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 28, 2015)

Recipe for Broccoli-Cheese Soup from the Everyday Photo Pics thread. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2129683&postcount=4131

1 lb fresh broccoli, washed and chopped or one 16-oz pkg of frozen broccoli, thawed and separated (I've tried it with fresh and frozen. Frozen is fine, but the stems to florets ratio is a lot higher. When using fresh broccoli, cooking time may be slightly longer.)
2 c. chicken stock 
2 c. half-and-half
1/2 c. carrots (about 2 medium-sized)
1 c. onion (about 1 medium-sized)
4 T. butter
3 T. flour
1 c. (or so, I like about 1/4 c. more ) grated cheddar (packaged pre-shredded cheddar works fine, too)
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper
1/8-1/4 t. nutmeg

Saute onions in butter, salt, pepper, and nutmeg; add carrots, and cook 6-10 min. Add flour and cook about a minute; add stock, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until thickened, approx. 5 min. Add broccoli and cook about 10 min until tender. Add half-and-half (or cream, if you want to be be a bit more decadent) and simmer until heated through. Add cheese and cook over low heat, stirring until melted. 

This is an easy recipe, plus my cooking skills are pretty rudimentary, so if I can make this, anyone can!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 2, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Recipe for Broccoli-Cheese Soup from the Everyday Photo Pics thread.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2129683&postcount=4131
> 
> 1 lb fresh broccoli, washed and chopped or one 16-oz pkg of frozen broccoli, thawed and separated (I've tried it with fresh and frozen. Frozen is fine, but the stems to florets ratio is a lot higher. When using fresh broccoli, cooking time may be slightly longer.)
> ...



Thanks very much for this recipe, I'll try it when I have all the ingredients! is a t. a teaspoon or tablespoon? And are the carrots chopped or grated? thanks!


----------



## MsBrightside (May 2, 2015)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thanks very much for this recipe, I'll try it when I have all the ingredients! is a t. a teaspoon or tablespoon? And are the carrots chopped or grated? thanks!


 
You're welcome, and thanks for the rep. 

Sorry, t = teaspoon and T = tablespoon. I chop the carrots into fairly small bits, but grated would probably be fine, too.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 2, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> You're welcome, and thanks for the rep.
> 
> Sorry, t = teaspoon and T = tablespoon. I chop the carrots into fairly small bits, but grated would probably be fine, too.



Excellent, thanks!


----------

